# New Box Stand



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

I asked a question a few weeks ago about painting plastic. I made a deer stand out of some plastic cutting board I got from my buddy.
It is all plastic construction on the outside except for the roof which is tin. The walls are framed with 2x2's. 

I finished it and now here it is:










It is 4' x 4' Sits 2 comfortably and is very warm on cold mornings. I use this type of stand when hunting pine thickets. I sit them on fire lanes because the thicket it just too thick and the trees are way too small to support a stand.

Darin


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

wouldnt the tin roof make it really nosiey in the rain, or do the pine forest solve that problem for u
jw


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*Tin roof*

I have never had a problem with the rain making too much noise. I hunt frequently in the rain and have never noticed the noise. 

I have hunted in sleet. It was bouncing off the roof and making a loud noise. The deer did not pay it any attention. I generally sit these boxes out in the Spring and by deer season the deer don't even pay them any attention. It will scare you if a squirrel jumps on the top or drops something on the roof. Still I have killed a ton of deer out of boxes similar to this. They are comfortable and allow me to hunt where hunting in a tree stand is impossible. Also it lets me take my son with me. He killed his first deer this year out of a box similar to the one pictured. He has been hunting with me for 2 years now and just decided he wanted to kill one this year. 

Darin


----------



## Hunting.Jack (Mar 22, 2007)

Looks neat to me.


______________________
Free Hunting Catalogs - Hunting Catalogs and Hunting Brochures for free download


----------

